# Jeep wannabe...



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Never owned a Jeep before but am looking at purchasing a used 2001 Wrangler, 4.0 V-6 with just over 100K miles. Of course I want to put a plow on it to increase my customer base and handle a few of the tighter drives my Chevy 2500HD CC has to be really, really careful at. What kind of a plow would you guys recommend? Ihave a BOSS on the Chevy and love it but the Sno-Way interests me for the Jeep. BOSS Sport Duty or Sno-Way? Would I need to make any adjustments to the Jeep or will stock suffice at least for the first year? What about reliability with the current mileage? I don't have any details on it yet such as current tire size etc so any info or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

KB


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway's Down Pressure make them excellent in driveways. light enough you do not need to increase the front suspension but strong enough to do the job.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plowed with a 91 jeep until I had 250K my current jeep has 130K. The IN-LINE 6 Cyl engine is a bullet proof! If you have a V6, somebody changed the engine over to some mongrel and I would not touch it with a 10 Ft pole. 
The jeep is light you will want to add ballast to the rear and use REAL snow tires. (NOT all season, NOT mud tires). 

Use the jeep to clean out the tight spots BEFORE you go in with the big trucks.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

I love jeeps. They're pretty addicting. The turning radius is great!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;803367 said:


> The IN-LINE 6 Cyl engine is a bullet proof! If you have a V6, somebody changed the engine over to some mongrel and I would not touch it with a 10 Ft pole. .


 or maybe he made a mistake. I've had owners tell me they have everything under the hood form 2 small squirrels to a Hemi wedge Magnum in a Chevy Camaro


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

*No I made the mistake...*

I have not spoken with the owner yet and the "v-6" phrase is just so common I used it by mistake. Like I said I've never owned a Jeep and have a lot to learn but I am currently just a residential operation and would like something smaller to get into and out of some of my customers' drives. Plus, I think it would actually save me some time just due to maneuverability etc. Plowing is something I'm learning about everytime I go out to plow or view this website. I own an expensive truck and expensive plow, probably could have saved some dough with a used Jeep two years ago but I get by with the truck and can sub out for commercial work as needed. So..... thanks for all the info. The reliability you are all experiencing is a comforting thought.

KB


----------



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Which PLOW should I get?*

In my area the three different plows I can get are Blizzard, Snow Dogg, and The Boss

The Blizzard Dealer- 8.2 miles away 680LT $4121 Installed
720LT $4171 Installed
Snow Dogg & The Boss Dealer- 14.5 miles away Snow Dogg MD68 $2955 Installed
MD75 $2980 Installed
Boss Sport Duty 7- Looking into it

What would you guys recommend


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

darood01;803601 said:


> In my area the three different plows I can get are Blizzard, Snow Dogg, and The Boss
> 
> The Blizzard Dealer- 8.2 miles away 680LT $4121 Installed
> 720LT $4171 Installed
> ...


What truck, what use?


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Plowing with a Jeep is so much better than a big truck, esp for driveways and small lots. The Wranglers seem to be very dependable even with 100k miles on it. The 4.0L I-6 is a very sturdy engine, plenty of low end grunt to push snow around. With 100k miles on it I'd look for unusual wear on the front tires, the unit bearing on the front axles are not that durable... They are easy to replace and about $150 a side, with a light plow and a new set you should be good for a while. I plow with a Comanche, which is a pickup version of a cherokee, so its pretty close in side to the wrangler, and it is so easy to get around into tight spots with it. I've plowed some big parking lots with loading docks and semi trailers around and I can do it faster in my Jeep with a 6'6" meyer than a full size chevy with a 7'6" boss.


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a '97 Wrangler with the I-6 and 124K miles. My plow is a Hinniker 7' with a poly blade. This plow has two advantages. It weighs 449 lbs. My owner's manual lists 450 lbs. as the recommended max weight. The other advantage is that the lift mechanism has a hydraulically operated scissor rather than a chain. This prevents bouncing when you drive at speed with the plow lifted. I have air shocks on the front and use 300 lbs. of sand tubes in the back. It all works good for me.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

The snow way's are nice...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

fortywinks;803296 said:


> Never owned a Jeep before but am looking at purchasing a used 2001 Wrangler, 4.0 V-6 with just over 100K miles. Of course I want to put a plow on it to increase my customer base and handle a few of the tighter drives my Chevy 2500HD CC has to be really, really careful at. What kind of a plow would you guys recommend? Ihave a BOSS on the Chevy and love it but the Sno-Way interests me for the Jeep. BOSS Sport Duty or Sno-Way? Would I need to make any adjustments to the Jeep or will stock suffice at least for the first year? What about reliability with the current mileage? I don't have any details on it yet such as current tire size etc so any info or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> KB


Hi Guys
I am in the same boat as fourtywinks. My 2500HD is a pain to use in my driveways so I want to buy a Jeep and let one of my guys plow my drives and use the 2500HD on the big lots. Im having a hard time finding one here in Michigan at a decent price.

Regards Mike


----------



## Miller1155 (Sep 28, 2009)

Good info... Thanks


----------

